# Route from Bilbao to Roses/Aquarius Spain



## Bluebird68 (May 31, 2011)

I don't like heights so I am wondering if I should be travelling to north east Spanish French border from Bilbao via France or thru Spain via Zaragoza / Barcelona? If anyone has travelled either of these routes please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Straight down the middle of France..
Calais, Rouen, Chartes, Blois, Chateauroux, Toulouse, Carcossone, Narbonne and cross into Spain... The crossing goes through the valley and you can use the motorway for that bit to make it quicker....

I would not go via the north to get to the Costa Brava.. !! That really is the long way around and you still have a climb from Irun to Zaragossa.
Also the centre route via Clermont ferrand goes quiet high...


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

A good route avioding tolls.


----------



## Bluebird68 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, Tonka, but, perhaps foolishly, I've already booked the ferry to Bilbao, so I am stuck with that. I have done the Clermont Ferrand route over the mountains and I would never do that again! I would be interested to know if the route via Zaragoza was over mountains / elevated bridges like the Clermont route, if you would be kind enough to let me know.

Whistling Gypsy, thanks for the toll avoidance route, I'm all for that! But again I don't want to be driving and looking over the edge of a precipice for an hour or so. If you could give me an indication I would be very grateful.

Any help is greatly appreciated so that I can book a hotel on whichever route is viable for me and my affliction!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Ah.. Sorry, the way I read it thought you had not booked yet...

Never mind, maybe next time try the middle run.. 

Thats a long ferry trip and a lot of driving miles to get to Costa Brava but you have your reason ref the heights...


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Bluebird68, this route is a toll free route and is used by the Spanish to avoid the tolls and can be quite busy at times, you have only one section of what you may call unwelcome road and this is the bit that skirts the "Parque Natural de Gorbeia" as you have to cross some high level roads along any route you take.

At least further along you are well south of the Pyrenees so no problems there as you cross the salt flats, I personally feel you will have little trouble along this route, and I know how you must feel as I have taken a few people through to Spain that had a fear of high level bridges and big mountain passes and they did not like it, but this is one problem you cannot avoid when going from France into Spain or indeed travelling West to East in Northern Spain. 

Easy to say but just relax and enjoy the great scenery along this route and if you get a little tense just hook up behind an HGV vehicle and concentrate on his rear end then you will not have time to get concerned.

Have a good trip


----------



## Bluebird68 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, Tonka, I'm beginning to wonder if I shouldn't cancel the ferry. I think I'll look into the penalties and take your advice for driving through France. I could take the route soleil and then head west. If the cancellation charges are unbearable then I will have to investigate Spanish options.


----------



## Bluebird68 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance, Whistlinggypsy, I will think about this as ferry cancellations are likely to be very expensive!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bluebird...have you looked at various routes on Google Earth ? You can skim the route, using a satellite view, and then, when you come to any part you think might be a challenge, you can go into "picture" mode and actually see the route in glorious detail- Street View type thing.

Perhaps seeing it first might make you feel happier about actually driving it ?

G


----------



## Bluebird68 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, Grizzly, that's another good idea! I'm very grateful for this idea and the others. I feel that I'm slowlygetting it all back under control thanks to you folk.


----------

